

How to encrypt files on OS X by the command line - brad0
http://formalfriday.club/2014/10/28/encrypt-files-osx.html?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=brad&utm_campaign=post

======
brad0
Turns out it's not too difficult to encrypt an individual file using OS X.
OpenSSL is already on every mac out there.

